# How do you EDC?



## silentlurker (Jun 14, 2011)

There are lots of ways to carry a light around all day. Some that I can think of are:

Loose in pocket
Pocket clip
Belt clip
Belt pouch
Keychain
Bag (i.e. work bag/backpack, or handbag)
Bionic eye


For me, it's:

Keychain: Photon Light II. I carry this 99% of the time.
Bag (work): Quark Mini123. I also throw it in a pocket if I wear cargo shorts, but it mainly lives in my work bag.

So, I was wondering how everyone here carries their lights with them every day. I'd like to make a poll, but I want to ensure I didn't leave out any carry options first.

EDIT: Changed my format a bit.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 15, 2011)

Pocket clip - Nitecore D10/ZebralightSC50w
Keychain - Lumintop worm SS/Fenix LD01 SS
Bag (Backpack/Handbag)- Solarforce L2M, Akoray K106 and several photons

I always bring at least 2 lights when I don't carry a bag.

When I'm in the house, I have with me the D10 or SC50w all the time and Fenix LD40 at arms reach.
If I will be needing a different light for different application I'll just go back to my room and choose whatever is needed.


----------



## dcbeane (Jun 15, 2011)

Loose in right front pocket. Unless my S&W 640 is in there and then... depends on if its Winter or not.
Sometimes I have to go to a belt holster. I hate looking like Batman. :-(cell phone,knife, light all carried on my belt)


----------



## S1LVA (Jun 15, 2011)

Pocket Clip - McGizmo 6V Mule

Loose in pocket - Spy 007
- Brass Logan #8
- SF E1E (sometimes clipped)
- M31WLL in VME on E1E body
- Torchlab triple on 2x18500 body

Holster - Spy 007 (rarely)

I prefer my lights to have a good clip. My collection is pretty thin at the moment though. Most of my lights are small enough to drop into a pocket easliy and comfortably.

S1LVA


----------



## Death's Head (Jun 15, 2011)

Flashlight like a Mac's Custom EDC clipped on my left pocket or in a Concealco Holster. Photon or Klarus AAAA on my keychain.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 15, 2011)

For me:


All of the Above !



_


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 15, 2011)

Pocket clip: SC50w+.

Keychain: EZAAw.

Bike bag: H51w and headband, Quark AA^2 XPG neutral.


----------



## shado (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been lucky and found AOTH Holsters for most of the custom lights I carry,







I'm getting some Gator Holsters made for my Hinderer knives, so I can pocket carry the others


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 15, 2011)

*WTF man!*



shado said:


>


 







1. smooth, small, clipless fenix front pocket floater
2. long & narrow, clipped s.f. in back pocket.


----------



## Raggasonic (Jun 15, 2011)

- Clipped on my front left pocket : 1 of these 3 : spa defense 120, novatac 120E (hacked) or Aleph 19 (GD1000, neutral tint XRE-Q4)
- On my keychain : NS RAW (200/100)


----------



## Xacto (Jun 15, 2011)

Surefire V70 holster on the belt with one of three Surefire 6P hosts, a Z2L loose in the upper vest pocket and the current new toy, a Thrunite Scorpion in the left side pocket of the vest. One 1AA light and a Fenix E01 loose in the right front pocket of my jeans. 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 15, 2011)

My only true EDC is an Arc AAA on my keychain. About 5-6 days out of 7 I carry my G2 LED in a cargo pocket. The G2 will soon be replaced by a Xeno E03.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 15, 2011)

Holsters for work, pocket carry during weekends (smaller lights). I've been kicking myself to get an ITP and put that on my keys. 

Has anyone ever made a poll about this?


----------



## blah9 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a keychain light on my keyring as well as an LD01 on my Leatherman pouch on my belt. If it's dark and I plan on being outside I usually carry my TK45 in my hand or a backpack. I really should pick up a holster for the TK45!


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 15, 2011)

I go with:
- Quark 123 S2 in holster in front right pocket
- LD20 in Maxpedition Operator Bag with extra batteries for both.


----------



## flatline (Jun 15, 2011)

AAA light on my keychain.
Larger light holstered on my belt.

--flatline


----------



## someguy4747 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have either a Fenix ld01 or a Quark mini cr2 on my keychain depending on if I am in my car or my girlfriends. Then I carry a Quark regular AA with a 14500 loose in my pocket. If I know I will need a light and bulging pockets are not an issue I will carry the Fenix pd31 with an 18650.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 15, 2011)

One always on my keychain. EO1 or Warm Mako. Primary EDC clipped on my LF pants/shorts pocket always. I'll pocket carry others in addition, but these two spots are all the time, regardless.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 15, 2011)

I keep a ITP A1 EOS SS on a S-biner and my 6P is hooked to a lanyard and dropped in my left front pocket.


----------



## notrefined (Jun 15, 2011)

Peak eiger loose in cargo pocket (soon to be high CRI brass eiger) outside of work
Streamlight microstream clipped to waistband of scrubs at work (soon to be high CRI SS peak el capitan)
SF E2E with 3-mode steve ku LED module in briefcase
Mag 3C ROP in briefcase
SF E2E with IMR-E2 lamp clipped to inside vest pocket of jacket if it's cold out


----------



## KLowD9x (Jun 15, 2011)

At work I keep a Spark SL6 clipped to my left pants pocket.

Sometimes I keep the Yezl Z1X clipped to the lower left cargo pocket because it has a strobe that I use frequently at work.

I keep my 4Sevens Quark MiNi AA2 under my pillow since the power likes to go out a lot around here. (Every Night Carry?)

I have an iTP A3 EOS R5 on my keys right now but that's because I just received it back from a warranty return due to a failure. It's my moms EDC that I put on her keys. I will be losing it this weekend when I see her.


----------



## think2x (Jun 15, 2011)

1x pocket clip+
2x key chain+
1x belt holster+
sometimes 1x neck (Zebralight H501w)


----------



## choombak (Jun 15, 2011)

A smaller AAA light on the Victorinox belt-clip, and the Zebralight clipped to belt-loop with a lanyard attached to the loop as well.


----------



## CheepSteal (Jun 15, 2011)

Nite Ize stretch holster for larger lights when travelling at night; it is very secure and almost as fast as a dedicated kydex holster, but not as noticeable. EDC backpack carry during the day. Used to EDC preon II in left slash pocket until I lost it. I generally stopped carrying smaller AA lights, not sure what my reasoning is. I guess I can't live without throw!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 15, 2011)

Got one of the keychain (Arc AAA), one in the pocket (LF2XT), and sometimes one of greater output clipped or loose in another pocket.

Geoff


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 15, 2011)

LD01 on the keychain 99.9% of the time.

Milky-modded HDS clipped in the pocket when I wear jeans or casual pants but not dress slacks.

Sometimes on the weekends, I'll carry a Surefire C2 with an XML module in a back pocket, but that's kinda big for carry through the week.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's mine:
I holster I clip tp my pants or I pocket with a lanyard.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicrod said:


> Here's mine:
> I holster I clip tp my pants or I pocket with a lanyard.



Really nice collection. You need a g5


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 15, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> Really nice collection. You need a g5


 
Oh why thank you!! A few didn't make it into the shot. I love to have a variety of options.
Btw what's a g5?


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 15, 2011)

Nicrod said:


> Oh why thank you!! A few didn't make it into the shot. I love to have a variety of options.
> Btw what's a g5?



G5 is a 4sevens tactical light that takes 2xcr123a batteries. It has 350+ lumens and will light up an object at 100 yards like it is broad daylight. It is very durable and can be weapon mounted.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh but of course. A maelstrom!! Yes ur right I do need that now that you mention it.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine would be:

Quark Tactical 123 Loose left pocket.
Sometimes, Mini 123 lanyard on neck.
At work, Quark 123 tactical loose left pocket.
on shirt, left pocket Stylus pro 24 lumens.


----------



## SgtCuts (Jun 16, 2011)

Pocket clip here with my Preon 2 running on a 10440 with a dummy battery. Thinking of upgrading to a 4Sevens Quark AA Tactical on a 14500


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 16, 2011)

My EDC sits loose in my pants pocket. Currently carrying a budget Sipik SK58 that I've customized with a neutral XPG-R4, 1.4 amp 3-mode driver, plastic reflector, and new tailcap switch.


----------



## nodoubt (Jun 16, 2011)

you guys are eat up...... man i thought i had it bad......


----------



## Mtbmurf (Jun 16, 2011)

New gen hds 120 exec left front pocket clipped with a moodoo OR my v10r ti clipped in same pocket
Modded Thrunite tikey on my keys
Maglite xl50 with eneloops clipped to my jeeps driver side visor with a novatac clip


----------



## tsask (Jun 16, 2011)

keyring: ARC AAA-P UV, Quark mini AAA, and several coin cell LEDs.
belt carry: titanium Quark AA on 14500 and HDS hi CRI 18650 twisty.


----------



## tam17 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeans watch pocket (sharing space with a pack of chewing gum): Fenix LD01R2 (blk alu)

BDU jacket pocket, loose: JetBeam PA01

Lanyard, neck: Fenix LD15

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## CdBoy (Jun 16, 2011)

*My EDC styke*

Its fairly simple for me.

Everywhere i go even when i am sleeping i feel safer with Fenix LD20 inside my Nite Ize Light Holster Stretch.

Everywhere i go as in EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Tomcat! (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: My EDC*

For me:
Keychain - Fenix P1D CE Q5 (absolutely always with me when I leave the house, no matter what)
Backpack - For the last 2 months Solarforce L2P BK w/Thrunite X-ML 4.2v 3 mode drop-in. (Very rarely without my Vulture II backpack.) 
Work, belt pouch - Surefire E2e BK w/Lumens Factory EO-2R lamp and 2x AW RCR123.
Home, stock pocket clip - Surefire E1e w/Veleno 1 cell neutral drop-in & CR123.:twothumbs


----------



## Lighteous (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: My EDC*

I have a Fenix LD01 on my keyring. When not at the office I carry in my pocket a single 123 cell light of some sort--currently ThruNite Neutron 1C or a Sunwayman V10R Ti. I usually have a few in my briefcase until even I realize it's ridiculous and clean it out--then start all over again. However, I always keep my Fenix PD10 in my briefcase along with spare batteries. If the HDS Rotary ever arrives, I will carry that in my pocket in place of my other single 123 cell lights.


----------



## shomie911 (Jun 16, 2011)

Surefire Kroma-Milspec in a Comp-Tac holster at work. :devil:

Surefire A2-YG everywhere else with its pocket clip.


----------



## Pacificwing (Jun 17, 2011)

PD31 in the holster. I had a jetbeam IIIM in the toolbag, but someone stole it. That was a crappy day. 

Funny thing is, they left some pretty expensive tools (including a nice electrical meter) and went right for the flashlight, which wasn't worth nearly as much. Wonder if that says something.

The PD31 holster is wearing down. Not sure where I'll get another. I've already had to sew the velcro back on twice. I don't use the pocket clip cause I'm always afraid that it will slip off my belt while I'm wiggling through a tight space.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 17, 2011)

Pacificwing said:


> PD31 in the holster. I had a jetbeam IIIM in the toolbag, but someone stole it. That was a crappy day.
> 
> Funny thing is, they left some pretty expensive tools (including a nice electrical meter) and went right for the flashlight, which wasn't worth nearly as much. Wonder if that says something.
> 
> The PD31 holster is wearing down. Not sure where I'll get another. I've already had to sew the velcro back on twice. I don't use the pocket clip cause I'm always afraid that it will slip off my belt while I'm wiggling through a tight space.



There are some great options on eBay for less than $10 shipped but you have to dig them out. Also check out www.cheaperthandirt.com.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 17, 2011)

My summer EDC is modest these days: a Quark AA on my keychain, and a Streamlight Nano on a little lanyard leash attached to my cell phone (in the Japanese style). If I have a jacket or briefcase or a pack, there'll be a SF in it, either an E1BL or an E2DL, or both. And I have quite a number of Petzl e+lite headlamps, with one stored in all my packs, my briefcase, and in a pocket of all my heavier outerwear- that's more of a winter thing but also in rain parkas. Spare batteries for those and the SFs, always.


----------



## motherfletcher (Jun 17, 2011)

keychain: EZAA + one of those coin cell giveaway lights
pocket: Qmini AA or D10 or D10 tribute (clipped) or Q123 tactical 
bag: TK11, T100C2, LD20, P20A2 MkII, Qaa2 (any combination, 1 or all)
at work, pocket: T100C2 or TK11

I've really fallen in love with the Qmini AA as EDC, but there's just something stopping me from wearing it around my neck....(in public)

EDIT: forgot to mention that all lights while in the bag are holstered. Don't want them all scratching each other up!


----------



## manitoe (Jun 17, 2011)

Keychain: Fenix LD01

Front right pocket: single cell light, usually a HDS 170 or Hi CRI, in a Bill's Urban Wallet:







I love this little wallet, although I use it as a mini pocket organizer rather than a wallet. It holds a multitool, flashlight, fisher space pen and some change. What I like most about it is that it allows for a complete "concealed" EDC, so no pocket clips sticking out in plain view, and it keeps your items from scratching each other up while in your pocket.


----------



## robertrock (Jun 17, 2011)

Novatac 120P clipped in home made denim pocket-pocket
Fenix LD01 clipped to keychain
SF L1 clipped to bag
Streamlight pro in Monkey admin on bag
Inova 24/7 in bag on a grid-it

...damn, I carry 5 lights per day. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 17, 2011)

manitoe said:


> Keychain: Fenix LD01
> 
> Front right pocket: single cell light, usually a HDS 170 or Hi CRI, in a Bill's Urban Wallet:
> 
> I love this little wallet, although I use it as a mini pocket organizer rather than a wallet. It holds a multitool, flashlight, fisher space pen and some change. What I like most about it is that it allows for a complete "concealed" EDC, so no pocket clips sticking out in plain view, and it keeps your items from scratching each other up while in your pocket.



What is that and where did you get it.


----------



## manitoe (Jun 17, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> What is that and where did you get it.



It's called "Bill's Urban Wallet". Check http://www.billscustomcases.com/accessories.html

I got it from edcknives.com, as they were the only shop I found that carried them and shipped internationally.


----------



## ram1500 (Jun 19, 2011)

I carry in a Belt pouch. I'm scared of scratching the lens if it's in my pocket.


----------



## Eric Isaacson (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is how I EDC my HDS rotary


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 19, 2011)

it seems my EDC method is always slowly evolving. right now i loose pocket carry a NW 7777 CR2 MiNi, i also clip my steve ku (run #2) LF2XTi to one of my short's cargo pockets (it's actually more secure than it sounds), and finally i have a hippy-looking "battery-purse" which holds 2 lithium AAAs, 3 CR2s, and my NW SS Preon Revo wrapped in some nice fabric; this little hippy bag sits in the other short cargo pockets.

when i wear pants, the CR2 goes into the small coin pocket and i clip the 2XTi to my right regular pocket. i also EDC a bunch of other tiny stuff various ways, etcetera.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 19, 2011)

what I really like about the holster is that you can carry a spare battery. that is great..


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 19, 2011)

Victorinox mini pocket knife with built-in tiny white LED light - loose in pocket.
Budget Sipik SK58 zoomable light (modified with 2.8 amp driver, XM-L, reflector from a 2xAAA mag, and running on IMR 14500) - loose in pocket.


----------



## yliu (Jun 19, 2011)

I usually carry a Led Lenser P3, loose or clipped in my pocket. 

I don't find myself in situations where I need a brighter light.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 19, 2011)

Leatherman belt pack with my multi-tool










I EDC various small lights this way.





Pack carry, my last camping trip









The only light I pocket carry is an ITP-A3. This is a ~3+ year old light, and its held up remarkably well over the years.


----------



## piang829 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: How do you EDC?http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/icons/au.gif*

Fenix LD15 on my keychain. never leave home without it. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/icons/au.gif


----------



## FPSRelic (Aug 26, 2011)

For me it's:

Work: Streamlight Frankenlight in shirt pocket

Home: Surefire LX2 in belt holster, or C2 Centrion in front pocket.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 26, 2011)

Click on thumbnails to see full size picture.


1. HDS T200 clipped bezel down in right front pocket.




2. Fenix LOD CE Q4 loose in right front pocket




3. ZL SC51 loose in right cargo pocket.




4. Milky E1B Transformer clipped bezel down in left front pocket.




5. ARC AAA loose in left front pocket.




6. JETBeam RRT-21 in shoulder pack.




7. ZL SC600 in shoulder pack.




8. Photon Freedom on keychain.
9. PICO light on keychain.


----------



## webscrounger (Aug 27, 2011)

I have several and rotate them but whatever one I am using is usually on a pocket clip.


----------



## Roccomo (Aug 27, 2011)

LS 20 loose in left rear pocket.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 27, 2011)

C2 in my underwear, the mega glowstick(Just a joke)
Clipped in the pocket


----------



## brembo (Aug 27, 2011)

I always wear shorts/pants with cargo pockets, and will NOT purchase any that have less than 4 separate pockets on the front. That being said I EDC a Shiningbeam s-mini and a Xeno E03 loose in the front pockets and an el-cheapo squeeze light on my keys. I have a tool-bag that goes most places with me and I keep a BC40 in there and download's Pocket Rocket v8 as well. Soon to be integrated into the mix will be a ZL SC30 and a Nitecore EX10. Just have to figure out what is going where. Something is going to live on the nightstand and I think it's going to be the Pocket Rocket, it's just too pretty to risk it being banged up.


----------



## GulfCoastToad (Aug 29, 2011)

Reading all these posts makes me wonder what you people do for a living. 5 EDC flashlights, really? Different strokes for different folks, I guess.

Fenix LD01 clipped to pants pocket. Hanging from that is a Leatherman Squirt P4, my house keys, and on a detachable keychain, my truck clicker and keys. The detachable keychain prevents all the aforementioned items from swinging around my steering column while driving.


----------



## jankj (Aug 29, 2011)

Quark mini AA clipped to my key chain. Neutral white, of course  

I may or may not put something else in the pocket of my jacket on my way out as well, but impulse grabbing doesn't really count as EDC, does it?


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Aug 30, 2011)

Quark AA tactical with deep pocket clip left pants pocket or left cargo pocket.
Last few weeks I've been using a Olite i3 EOS on keys
Streamlight TLR-1 on Glock 17 in Maxpedition Mongo pack in truck (wish somone would make a good weapon light)
Fenix LD40 & cheep energizer 1watt headlamp in truck glovebox


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 30, 2011)

Clipped inside the right pants pocket
Clipped outside the left pants pocket
Keychain
On top of my pretty little nugget.


----------



## blub (Aug 30, 2011)

Stainless Prion ReVo around my neck, Arc aaa on keychain.


----------



## Stereo Joe (Aug 30, 2011)

I just purchased my first EDC light and I plan to carry it clipped inside my left front pocket. My EDC knife rides clipped in my right front pocket. Easy access to a light and a cutting tool!


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Aug 30, 2011)

Pocket clip but sometimes loose in my cargo pocket, depends on the pants I'm wearing.

Also I'll carry it in my camera bag or messenger bag sometimes.


----------



## Tarponfly49 (Aug 30, 2011)

AA stainless maratac Clipped in left cargo pocket until I can upgrade to a real light ........either Jetbeam TC-R2 or Sunwayman V10R Ti


----------



## LedTed (Sep 5, 2011)

Pocket clip - Nitecore D10 / Hope to upgrade to D11 when I get a clip.
EDC Bag - Nitecore D10 / Hope to upgrade to Jet 1 Pro with model upgrade.


----------



## direct00 (Sep 5, 2011)

Clipped in my right front pocket to keep it handy, but out of the way


----------



## dmattaponi (Sep 5, 2011)

I drop my Fenix E15 (in its little Case Logic usb sleeve) loose into a pocket. I also have a wrist size paracord lanyard attached to it, which makes puling out of the pocket quick and easy.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a Fenix E01 on my keychain, so I always have a light on me no matter what. I keep an extra flashlight in my car and all the rooms of my home too.


----------



## Kasé Zomé (Sep 8, 2011)

Olight i1 EOS 180 on my key hook / wallet chain. Ra Clicky 140GT in right pocket or bezel down clipped. Olight M20X in backpack.


----------



## matt4270 (Sep 8, 2011)

My Quark AA regular loose in the mag/cargo pocket of Vertx covert tactical pants!


----------



## Titanium81 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tarponfly49 said:


> AA stainless maratac Clipped in left cargo pocket until I can upgrade to a real light ........either Jetbeam TC-R2 or Sunwayman V10R Ti


 
I'm picking up an Sunwayman V10R Ti... I can't wait. I just love the way it looks like a mini lightsaber.


----------



## TyJo (Sep 8, 2011)

Keychain: Fenix E05 and E01
EDC: HDS Rotary in one of my pockets


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 8, 2011)

It depends on what day it is... I always have one in my 5th pocket (if I have one) and I always have one on my keychain... I try to carry larger light with a clip in a front pocket if possible...


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 8, 2011)

For me, i EDC several lights, the biggest being the TK35, smallest the iTP A3 with a li-ion cell. Never know when an emergency will strike at least i can be assured i wont be in the dark!


----------



## m_luttermann (Sep 9, 2011)

Itp a1 ss with rcr123, in the little pocket u have over the normalt right pocket in jeans.

great small reliable light.


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 13, 2011)

Surefire L1 loose in front left pocket. Streamlight Nano on keys in right pocket. Usually a 2-cell Surefire L2/C2/A2 in my EDC bag. In winter, when I wear a coat to work everyday, the C2 goes in the front left outer pocket of whatever coat I'm wearing.


----------



## Jay611j (Sep 13, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Click on thumbnails to see full size picture.
> 
> 
> 1. HDS T200 clipped bezel down in right front pocket.
> ...


 Now thats what I call a true flashaholic!

My current EDC is the Xeno E03 NW on a 14500 in the left front pocket with a Fenix LD20 pocket clip. I hate the runtime though!:sigh: Anybody EDC the ZL SC600 using the clip??


----------



## mrlysle (Sep 13, 2011)

I carry a Fenix LD01 in stainless on a one of Quarks lanyards around my neck always, and a Quark Mini AA Ti loose in my right front pocket. I have a ZL SC60w clipped in my right frony pocket, so it rides higher and doesn't collide/scratch against the Quark down deep in the pocket. There's two small pockets in the sheath for my Leatherman Charge Ti where I have tucked a Titanium Innovations CA1 Ti AAA. And then on my belt, beside my leatherman, I carry either my SC600, or HDS rotary in custom belt sheaths made for me by Dan Thorpe, aka Hogo here on the forums. Here's a shot of the SC600 and HDS in their sheaths. I like to alternate some, and carry one for a week, and then I'll carry the other. I also have several other lights/spare cells in a Maxpedition backback that goes with me everywhere, including a ZL F51fw, ZL SC51, Sunwayman V10r Ti, and my HDS 170 clicky is always in a pocket of my flightsuit! Yea, I don't ever want to be without some good lights!!! :devil:


----------



## Mkduffer (Jan 15, 2016)

I know it's been over 4 years, but thought I'd put in my $.02.









So starting from the bottom left, I have a Hugsby XP-1 (probably a knock-off) with the pocket clip reversed. My normal work attire is a collared polo shirt and cargo pants. When I'm wearing collared shirts, I have it clipped to the placket of my shirt. If no collar, it's just clipped to the neck of my tee-shirt. Sometimes, I use a Tank007 E09 instead. Both use NiMH AAA. This is pretty much always on my person. It's purpose in life is to help me find it's big brothers and avoid legos in the dark. BTW, I find that if I have it clipped to my shirt, aimed below my chin, the reflection from my neck provides decent light for walking in the dark and my chin blocks the light from directly hitting my eyes.

Next to that is my Leatherman pouch which also holds my Inova XS (also AAA). On my right hip, strung through my belt. If I'm not wearing a belt (rarely), then it goes in the fanny pack.

I alternate between the Convoy BD-03 and ThruNite TN20 for my left carry. It's either clipped to the belt on my left hip or in my left pocket, clipped. At the end of my lanyard, I add a quick disconnect and usually a split ring. The split ring is attached to a carabiner or snap link on my belt. Used to attach it to my belt loop, but those started getting beat up so I added the snap link onto the belt. I use the lanyard as a safety leash for my light and use the quick release for, well quick release. This way, I'm less likely to lose the light if it happens to come out of my pocket, but I can still quickly deploy the light.

I keep the 501b in my right cargo pants pocket. It's kind of a give-away in case someone else needs to borrow a light but I also carry it because it throws a lot better than the tubes on my left.

In the upper right corner are examples of the quick releases. I got them on eBay, 50 for around $6. I also use them for leashes for my phone and EDC knives. Keeps things from hitting the pavement.

On top is an Inova X1. I loop the lanyard onto the right side of my belt (pins my leatherman into place) and the light is clipped in the right pocket. I keep it around because it's AA powered so easy to find power sources for it and foolproof UI. The lanyard is from an old USB flashdrive and has a quick release and can also go around my neck. Also, I found a clip from my old AA Minimag which fits pretty nicely on the X1. I like having it reversed.

Below it, I have a Klarus AR10, which I leave in my fanny pack. Basically it's a ThruNite TN20 with a USB charge port. Also, I have an SK68 with a UV emitter that also is at home in my pack. Pack also has anywhere from 4-8 spare charged 18650's in a poly-carb o-ring sealed water-tight box, lined with foam to prevent banging around. When the Olight's come in, I'll have a few 16340's added to the box. I don't typically carry spare AA or AAA's because I can generally always find one if needed, and I always have charged NiMH in pretty close proximity.

I have a few Olight S1's and S10R II's on order. Based on the reviews I've seen, it looks like the S10R has a tighter beam. If it throws adequately, it might replace the 501b in the right cargo pocket.

I'm looking at ordering a utility vest to possibly migrate a lot of these items into, also possibly to replace the fanny pack, too.

I like single cell lights because that way I'm not SOL if I only have 1 cell. Most of my stuff is general duty as I have never had the NEED to light up something more than 150 yards away. Where I live, there are very few street lights and it is pretty dark at night.

Mahalo


----------



## OUTDOOR (Jan 15, 2016)

Pocket clip - Convoy S2+ but upgrading emitter to Nichia 219c or a new light soon
Keychain - nothing yet, considering a SS light soon
I don't carry any bags or suitcases otherwise.

Car edc: Solarforce L2T, Convoy C8 (modded)


----------



## Easyrider (Jan 15, 2016)

I clip my Streamlite Microstream or my Led Lenses F1 to my left front pocket. I will not purchase a pocket flashlight without the ability to put a clip on it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 15, 2016)

I always have 1 small light clipped to my front right pocket, UC35 in my left rear and should I need serious flood or throw I proudly belt carry the likes of an SR52 or M3XS-UT. Right rear pocket is reserved for one of my many knives.


----------



## ncgrass (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice necro! 

I have an srt3 clipped to the inside of my weak side pocket. I always have my elzetta bravo in my bag with two spare batteries as well. If I know in going outside for a long period of time I usually take my armytek predator too just in case I need the extra power.


----------



## Heavy (Jan 15, 2016)

Preon P1 clipped to suspenders.

My knife switches a lot. Today is is a Darrel Ralph Gun Hammer. Last week was a Strider PT. Always in my front right pocket. 




img host


----------



## BigHutch (Jan 16, 2016)

Fenix E12 front left pocket.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Jan 16, 2016)

When I first joined cpf one of the first things I had to do was look up what EDC meant. I have flashlights of various sizes and shapes and intensities all over my house and at least five in my pickup truck but it never occurred to me I need to carry one with me at all times "every day". I just can't see it unless your work involves situations where you are in dark basements or you are in search and rescue type operations. Almost every smart phone these days has a flash light function that will suffice in most unexpected situations that may come about. So I guess that would be my "EDC" since I always have one with me. I just have too much other stuff in my pockets to carry a light around just to have one but that's just me.


----------



## tops2 (Jan 16, 2016)

First I carried the Fenix E12 in the front pocket with the keys. It was replaced with the Zebralight SC5w clipped to the top of the front pocket (but it still feels a bit bulky). A few days ago I clipped it to the outer edge of the back pocket and so far I like it. It feels a lot more out of the way. But if I go to the gym, I leave the SC5w in the car and just have my car keychain with the Rayus C10.


----------



## Heavy (Jan 16, 2016)

Short_Circuit said:


> When I first joined cpf one of the first things I had to do was look up what EDC meant. I have flashlights of various sizes and shapes and intensities all over my house and at least five in my pickup truck but it never occurred to me I need to carry one with me at all times "every day". I just can't see it unless your work involves situations where you are in dark basements or you are in search and rescue type operations. Almost every smart phone these days has a flash light function that will suffice in most unexpected situations that may come about. So I guess that would be my "EDC" since I always have one with me. I just have too much other stuff in my pockets to carry a light around just to have one but that's just me.



I hear ya.

But I kind of subscribe to the thought "If you don't have your gear with you. Then you don't have your gear."

I don't want to feel my way to my light during a blackout. 

Plus they are so light and so bright. No reason not to...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 17, 2016)

Loose in pocket.


----------



## flashtastic (Jan 17, 2016)

Olight S1 inside a nylon holster on right side of belt. 

Believe it or not the Tank 007 E09 clipped inside front right pocket because I like the size and feel of that light. It holds sentimental value as well.

Keychain light is a Nitcore Tube for use when needed with keys. 

Believe it or not I actually use each of these lights multiple times daily in their own place depending on need. I don't consider my 3 lights to be redundant any more than a carpenter considers a drill gun, and two different screw drivers to be redundant on his tool belt.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 17, 2016)

BigHutch said:


> Fenix E12 front left pocket.



That's a fun little clicky light... I've got one....


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 17, 2016)

Either a Fenix LD12 or an Olight S2 clipped to my right front pocket... And a Fenix E05 (2013 edition) attached to my keys (soon to be replaced by an Olight i3E EOS)...


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 17, 2016)

I carry in the watch/change pocket of my jeans or shorts. Always have carried this way. If I'm wearing jeans with a watch pocket too small for a real light I carry the light in my right pants pocket with the clip secured to the outside of the pocket (and a Microstream in the change pocket). Of course, I'll sometimes have another stashed in my pocket, too.


----------



## CL97405 (Jan 17, 2016)

Back pocket with pocket clip when I'm wearing jeans or shorts. AAA in front pocket for casual dress. Clipped inside my jacket pocket if I'm wearing a suit or sportcoat.


----------



## Short_Circuit (Jan 19, 2016)

Heavy said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> But I kind of subscribe to the thought "If you don't have your gear with you. Then you don't have your gear."
> 
> ...



All that's true but if I'm not at home I'm never far from my vehicle with multiple lights inside and if I'm somewhere out shopping or running errands etc and the lights go out my cell phone torch will get me to my "stash" of lights in my truck. 

Now there was a time when I wished I had a light with me, but this was back when cell phones didn't have cameras all the time and even when they did most didn't have LED flash. Anyway, back then in the "dark ages" I was shall we say indisposed in the mens room one night while out shopping with my wife and while in the stall the one other patron left the room and turned the lights out on his way out the door. Pretty sure he did it on purpose as a prank but it really ticked me off. Anyway I had to finish my business in complete darkness. 

After that I started carrying a little 2xAAA Lumilight pen light with Krypton bulb just about every where I went. Once the cell phone with led came along though I've stopped carrying a light other than that one.


----------



## Heavy (Jan 19, 2016)

Short_Circuit said:


> All that's true but if I'm not at home I'm never far from my vehicle with multiple lights inside and if I'm somewhere out shopping or running errands etc and the lights go out my cell phone torch will get me to my "stash" of lights in my truck.
> 
> Now there was a time when I wished I had a light with me, but this was back when cell phones didn't have cameras all the time and even when they did most didn't have LED flash. Anyway, back then in the "dark ages" I was shall we say indisposed in the mens room one night while out shopping with my wife and while in the stall the one other patron left the room and turned the lights out on his way out the door. Pretty sure he did it on purpose as a prank but it really ticked me off. Anyway I had to finish my business in complete darkness.
> 
> After that I started carrying a little 2xAAA Lumilight pen light with Krypton bulb just about every where I went. Once the cell phone with led came along though I've stopped carrying a light other than that one.





Something like that happened to my son. He was sitting in a stall in a bathroom at the church. The lights were controlled by a motion sensor that would start a timer when someone walked in. Well he was having stomach issues so he stayed in there too long and the lights turned off. Thinking quick he opened the stall door and threw one of his shoes out which activated the sensor.


I am not a huge fan of phones in general and will leave it behind when I can. Walking around the house or even at the shop I am likely to leave it on a charger.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow...I just don't comprehend some of these responses, I guess I don't have the bug that bad...I mean how many lights do you really need on you at once to have light when you need it for everyday use? 


I like to keep things simple:

ThruNite TiS - neck light or front pant pocket.


----------



## dbld49 (Jan 20, 2016)

Fenix E05 with keys, E15 in pants/shorts front pocket.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 21, 2016)

Olight S1 Ti -- shirt pocket, Thrunite TN32 -- bag


----------



## flashtastic (Jan 22, 2016)

" Wow...I just don't comprehend some of these responses" ha ha, you do know this is Candle Power Forums right? Maybe you could start a Flashlights Anonymous therapy group to help with the obvious addiction many of us have. . . . On second thought there are just so very many ways that might backfire [emoji28]


----------



## GallatinArms (Jan 22, 2016)

I EDC my Malkoff MDC clipped in my left pocket. It's the perfect size light and doesn't take up too much room so I can still fit my iPhone6 without problems and a lighter. Right coin pocket carries an extra CR123 and ear plugs.


----------



## techwg (Jan 23, 2016)

I EDC my primary EDC light (currently Fenix PD35 TAC) in a Maxpedition 5 inch flashlight sheath.


----------



## davyro (Jan 23, 2016)

I only ever carry one light on me & that's loose in my pocket,i have another 2 lights in my work van along with spare batteries.I have my lights on a rotor so it varies which light i have
with me at any given time.Currently I'm EDCing an Manker U11 & before this was my Surefire eb1 backup,i'm really impressed with the Manker i've got to add & it's very convenient
being able to recharge it with the phone charger in my van.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 23, 2016)

I carry an Olight S15 in a Ripoffs CO-192 holster.


----------



## KBobAries (Jan 23, 2016)

At work I carry a Ra clicky in a leather belt holster. At other times whichever light I'm carrying is usually banging around in my pocket with keys and change.

Dan


----------



## carlinpole (Mar 1, 2016)

Edc Keychain led lenser p2






Motorcycle Keychain fenix e12





Backpack fénix uc35 usb rechargeable


----------



## parnass (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome: Welcome aboard, *carlinpole*.


----------



## blanex1 (Mar 3, 2016)

most of my collection is of the P60 size AKA surefire P6 solarforce ect! to large to EDC,and only at night walks,but i,m looking at a lumintop tool in brass to take as a EDC poket pal, at this vary moment..


----------



## Lateck (Mar 3, 2016)

I have one clipped in my pocket and another smaller one on my keychain on my belt.
Currently a Olight S30R and S10R.
Also a Maglite plus a small back up in my truck...... Daily 

Lateck,


----------



## Snipe315 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well I've EDC'd a knife along with a flashlight for a couple of decades now.

I always have my keys when I'm not at home & there is a Photon II on them. I also have a Eagletac D25a Clicky clipped to my front left pocket whenever I'm wearing pants (which is everyday I go outside).

My cellphone has a flashlight function but I almost never use it. I find the Photon II is far superior and easier to use. And having a flashlight in a vehicle is great (I have one there as well). But my vehicle is parked outside & I'm inside. The distance between me and it can be hundreds of feet if I'm shopping and out eating. So having a light there doesn't help me when I'm not inside or next to it.


----------



## MostMenAreRuthless (Mar 4, 2016)

Generally, I will have the small Sebenza 21 Insingo clipped in my RF pocket, the S10 (or Quark Smart, or Peak Eiger, or Quark 123, or Olight T10, etc) will be tucked neatly into the coin pocket, and the Quantum D2 hanging from my neck.


----------



## leg0man (Mar 6, 2016)

Outside of work, I have a ThruNite Ti3 which is generally clipped in my coin pocket, and a Victorinox Classic Signature Lite on my keychain.
I carry a different set of keys at work, which did have a Streamlight Nano on them until recently, when the head unscrewed and I lost it along with the batteries so I'm now considering replacements.

I also keep a Streamlight Stylus in one car, a Chinese $5 special in the other car, and a ThruNite TN12 (2016) at home, which may become 'work gear' soon. (Or I'll just buy something new for work, haha)


----------



## carlb (Mar 6, 2016)

Leatherman wave, and either my pd35 or my recently acquired s10r baton 2, and a Taurus pt140 millennium g2 .40.


----------



## HalJordon (Mar 11, 2016)

New to the forum, definitely not new to EDC. I typically wear blue jeans. I carry my Eagletac D25a Ti clipped in my left front pocket and my knife, usually a CRK 21 or Spyderco PM2 in my right front.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 11, 2016)

A small light in the "watch" pocket and Photons on my key ring. At work I carry the Zebralight SC5w in a small belt sheath instead of pocketing an EDC. If I carry a Malkoff MD2 it is clipped in my pocket or I may use a belt sheath.


----------



## dmattaponi (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been carrying my Thrunite Archer 1Av2 clipped to my pocket. I like that I don't have to go fishing for it in a pocket. Clip seems to hold fine, and I like it so far.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 5, 2018)

Zebralight SC52(Clipped in left front pocket), Benchmade 580S Barrage(clipped in right front pocket), Nitecore 2017 TIP(inside right front pocket), iPhone 8 Plus 256mb(right back pocket), Beats X White Bluetooth Headphones(hanging around neck), High Intensity Whistle(inside right front pocket), Wallet(left back pocket), Key FOB(inside right front pocket), Apple Watch 2nd gen(left wrist), MS Surface Pro 2017(REI shoulder sling bag)


----------



## BioMelodic (Apr 6, 2018)

Light clipped to left front pocket.
Keys dropped into left front pocket.
Knife clipped to right front pocket.
Phone dropped into right front pocket.


----------



## michiganstud (Apr 7, 2018)

Depends what I am doing.

Off duty:

Streamlight Protac 2AAA, clipped into my front pocket. Its plenty lumens to light up a yard, room, or vehicle repair. There was talk I saw that the clip makes the light stick up out of the pocket. True, it does, so I moved the clip (see photos).

*edit...apparently I can't post photos??

There is always a solarforce with spare batteries in my truck. 

There is also a Streamlight Protac 1AAA in my coats.

If course I have my knife and concealed firearm. 


On duty:

Solarforce L2 on my duty belt. Just got an updated LED drop-in, XM-L2 U3. Great light!!

Streamlight Protac 2AA in my trouser "sap" pocket.

Streamlight Stinger HL in the Tahoe in my patrol bag. Another insanely bright light. Also have the good ol' SL20X in the charger mounted on the center console.

Streamlight TLR1 on my firearm.

Am I pretty well covered? :naughty:


----------



## recDNA (Apr 7, 2018)

Right pocket with clip, Usually a Zebralight sc64. Olight on keychain.


----------



## Sambob (Apr 8, 2018)

Belt holster all day everyday sometimes an additional smaller one In my front pocket the actual light will vary, depending on my mood.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 8, 2018)

Right now my Okluma Dc1 gets either clipped to my pocket or in my pocket standing next to my wallet. 

I am deciding between Hogo holster and a skinth pocket sheath. Im not sure if I want it on my belt or in my pocket. I will probably end up with both.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2018)

Pants pocket carry since mid-016.

Any other lights are passengers in a jacket/vest pocket or an occasional clip'd on number.

When working at night a helmet mounted number goes where I go.


----------



## smoke5643 (Apr 8, 2018)

Either my E1B or RC09 pocket clipped in my back pocket. Day or night...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 9, 2018)

Zebralight SC64w - loose in right front pocket with my keys, a couple pens, a victorinox mini knife, and a handful of kleenix.


----------



## Lbtank (Apr 9, 2018)

Eagletac D25A TI clipped to pocket


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 12, 2018)

Light harness. 2 HDS. Woof!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 12, 2018)

Dual headlight pupper for the win...


----------



## 818gtiguy (Apr 17, 2018)

I carry a D25C using the clip, on my left front pocket, and I keep a Lumintop Tool Ti in my front right small pocket of my jeans. Also a Fenix UC02 on my keychain


----------



## Toehead (Apr 18, 2018)

I carry an Olight S1A Baton in a backpack. Sometimes loose in my pocket.


----------



## saftydiver (Apr 21, 2018)

I carry my Fenix PD35 clipped in my front left pocket and attached by the lanyard to a dog-clip on my belt loop. I can drop it when I need to draw my pistol and still have it handy.


----------



## RCS1300 (Apr 21, 2018)

Maratac AAA nichia in front pocket 24x7, HDS light in belt holster when outside at night.


----------

